# cargador celular



## Gerarca (Oct 15, 2016)

Saludos!

amigos tengo el siguiente cargador de celular 5v:


como ven tiene las puntas peladas, y tambien tengo este otro cable USB:



como ven tiene tambien una punta pelada, quisiera saber que tengo que conectar para poder soldar las puntas de los 2 cables para que me sirva como cargador de celular.


gracias!


----------



## naxito (Oct 15, 2016)

Rojo y negro son positivo y negativo en tu cable usb, ahora,  algunos cargadores de celular tienen una resistencia entre los cables restantes para que el celular lo reconozca... Saludos


----------



## posker (Oct 15, 2016)

como comenta naxito, solo ocupas el rojo y negro que es positivo y negativo, la mayoria debe cargar solo con eso, pero te comento en uno que otro motorola ocupas conectar verde con blanco (D+,D-) para que reconosca el cargador y en otros ocupas poner resistencia en estos cables, prueba con lo mas simple primero


----------



## Gerarca (Oct 15, 2016)

la resistencia de cuanto?


----------



## Lucho LP (Oct 17, 2016)

En un sitio leí que es de 220K, pero nunca lo he probado...
Saludos!


----------

